# Stuffed White Onions



## Dodi (Dec 28, 2007)

Blanch one large onion per person and remove the centres
Stuff with cooked pork, chicken or calves' liver mixed with chives, mixed herbs, grated cheese and mashed hard-boiled egg
Cover with more grated cheese and bake in the oven at 180 for 30 minutes
Serve hot or cold


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting!  Do you blanch them in boiling water?  For how long?


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 3, 2008)

Dodi said:


> Blanch one large onion per person and remove the centres
> Stuff with cooked pork, chicken or calves' liver mixed with chives, mixed herbs, grated cheese and mashed hard-boiled egg
> Cover with more grated cheese and bake in the oven at 180 for 30 minutes
> Serve hot or cold



sounds yummy...  I wonder what would happen if you took a large tomato, opened it up in wedges, did the same with the onion, place in the tomato--like a flower with different layers then filled the center with the protein of choice then bake. I love the flavor of tomato with onion....


----------



## Dodi (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob You will have to blanch the onion for 2-3 minutes Jeff You can try with the tomato, it will be interesting!


----------

